# super ghost x sunglow?



## paul k (Apr 15, 2007)

whats the outcome???? i know as far as tripple het moonglow but how would the super gene play out in this pairing, ie, if the hets were put to each other later down the road would you end up with super moonglows????. can some body break this down for me plz :2thumb:


----------



## paul k (Apr 15, 2007)

im talking boas by the way!!!


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

super hypo dbl het snow?


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

you would end up with 

hypos triple het moonglow (vis hypo, albino, anery)
super hypos triple het moonglow (vis hypo, albino, anery)

any yeah, super moonglows would be on the cards from triple het to triple het breeding
:2thumb:


----------



## paul k (Apr 15, 2007)

so im assuming that if i ended up with a pair (1.1) super hypo triple hets, then any moonglow offspring would have to be super moonglow!! is this right???


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

paul k said:


> so im assuming that if i ended up with a pair (1.1) super hypo triple hets, then any moonglow offspring would have to be super moonglow!! is this right???


There is no such thing as super hypo triple hets. A super hypo has two hypo genes, which means that gene pair is homozygous.

If both snakes in a mating are homozygous hypo, het albino and het anerythristic, then all their moonglow babies would be super moonglow .


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

paul k said:


> so im assuming that if i ended up with a pair (1.1) super hypo triple hets, then any moonglow offspring would have to be super moonglow!! is this right???


 

but dont forget as you can only prove a super (homozygous) hypo by breeding it to a non hypo and seeing if all the babies turn out hypo. 

wich would mean you would need to breed your 2 homozygous hypos het albino het anery to non hypos to prove them out to be homozygous then you can breed them together and 100% know all the monglows will be(homozygous) supers

if you paird them together without proving them out there is no way to know even if every baby comes out hypo that only proves out one is homozysous hypo but still you wouldnt know wih one 


luke


----------

